# Kemboy et al



## Clodagh (24 October 2019)

I don't follow Irish racing but historically have always believed it to be totally fraudulent.
So if Kemboy, and other horses owned by the same people are banned from racing as they appear to be being investigated for dishonesty, how can the trainer and jockey not be implicated?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 October 2019)

Assuming trainer is paid on time and by the administrator of the syndicate owning the horses in training, would he need to know how the shares in the horses are sold ?  

The training contract wouldn't include individual names if syndicate owned.  Think of Elite, thousands of owners in that set up.


----------



## KautoStar1 (24 October 2019)

I think it's an internal management of the syndicate rather than dishonesty in the running of horses.  I don't think there are betting irregularities.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 October 2019)

i would imagine the trainer is royally peed off to have a top horse involved in this type of thing.  There are good percentages for the yard with high profile winners. It is the stable staff that will be the losers.


----------



## Clodagh (25 October 2019)

Ah! I just assumed a dodgy running pattern. Me bad!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 October 2019)

They oversold the shares but I think some of the owners are contacting the Irish authorities with proof of ownership in order for this to be settled, presumably these are the original syndicate members.


----------



## Mariposa (5 November 2019)

I feel so sorry for the trainers and horses, what a mess! Very dodgy to oversell shares! I guess we probably won't see Kemboy this season?


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 November 2019)

According to ITV4 racing today some of the shareholders are accepting  a cut in shares in order for this to be resolved.


----------

